# hello



## Lisa23 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Im Lisa, I have been reading the Forums for some time now and finaly joined in on the fun. I have been hunting and fishing since I was a teenager. Ice fishing and Bowhunting are my favorites. But most of my friends really arnt into it, Except the guys, and that can get a little distracting anyhow looking forward to my time here. thanx


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome Lisa. It's always good to have another woman in the wild.


----------



## lovethewoods (Nov 30, 2007)

:Welcome:Hi Lisa!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard Lisa. 

Don't feel like you are alone. All of us women have friends that just are not into it or don't understand us. In fact, some of mine think I'm completely insane. I'll never tell them they are right.:lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

HI and welcome Lisa.


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello... This is a lot of fin!:lol:


----------



## Lisa23 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello and welcome Lisa!!!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

welcome hope you enjoy the site


----------



## buellkat (Dec 28, 2007)

Happy New Year! Welcome.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Welcome! You will love it here!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome, please feel free to share your time with us


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

Great to have another outdoors-woman!


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome Lisa. Some of my friends are the same way. My boyfriend is on Michigan-sportsman al the time. I was looking at the different forums and I found this one. I like it here cause we don't judge anyone for what we do and there is always someone here that can help one way or another when we get comfussed  . You'll like this site alot.


----------

